# Secondary air pump delete using VAGCOM on 97 Jetta 2.0L ABA



## JettaTrekGirl (Dec 13, 2006)

I have the BBM charger kit on my car (97 Jetta 2.0L ABA) & they sent me the secondary air pump delete info for VAGCOM so I can pass emissions. This is what they sent me:
ECU coding, in Bently engine 02183, set ECU coding to 0000. turns off cat, air pump, evap, & emissions.
Anyone have an idea where in VAGCOM I go to change this? I have asked like 3 people with VAGCOM to try to change the code, but no one can figure out what to go into & where to change the code







. I don't want to do anything to mess the car up & I need to get it through emissions asap. I'm sure someone here has done this before & can help me out! Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Logon (11)
enter 01283 
then: Code control module (07) 
These are your Choices
coding:
00000 Golf Jetta Manual trans TIER 1
00001 Golf Jetta Auto Trans TIER 1
00002 Cabrio manual trans
00003 Cabrio auto trans
00004 Golf Jetta Cabrio manual trans TLEV
00005 Golf Jetta Cabrio auto trans TLEV
00006 Passat with manual trans.
00007 Passat with auto trans. 
TIER 1: No Secondary AIR.
TLEV: Secondary AIR installed 
*You want to code it to 00000*


----------



## JettaTrekGirl (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

Thanks for the info!
my friend changed some codes on friday night. my CEL came back on today. this is what he changed:

software coding : was 00005 is now: 01283
workshop code: was 00066 is now: 00000
so, I am assuming that this was not the right thing to do because 5 days later, the CEL is back on. I don't have VAGCOM personally to look at, so I have to go see him again. were we in the right place, just put the wrong info in? I think we should have changed the 00005 to 00000, judging by what you have said. So, if that's the case, Idk where to put the 01283. I'm sorry if I sound dumb, but I have no experience with VAGCOM & don't have the opportunity to freely use it whenever I want. Thank you for your patience...


----------



## 603 (Sep 19, 2012)

Bump from the past...Did you figure it out? I've got the same problem...What does it mean to have a "REGISTERED" version of vagcom? Where do you put the 01283? We put 00000 in the software coding and it doesn't seem to apply the change. TIA for some help.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

603 said:


> What does it mean to have a "REGISTERED" version of vagcom?


It means you can't just use a chinese cable and not pay a fee to Ross-Tech.


----------



## 603 (Sep 19, 2012)

ps2375 said:


> It means you can't just use a chinese cable and not pay a fee to Ross-Tech.


Thanks! That's what I figured but I wasn't sure. I'm going to my friend's shop later to try this out again. I think I know the step we were missing--The "LOG-IN" code 01283...:facepalm:


----------



## 603 (Sep 19, 2012)

GOT IT! Worked like a charm


----------

